# driver support for HCL Leaptop



## Rajnee (Aug 12, 2009)

hi friends,

please help me in getting the complete drivers required for HCL Leaptop Model P-2417.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF, 

HCL Laptop B24 C2D - I copied this from your other post...

Please do not start another thread on the same subject..
Ive asked for the other one to be closed.


----------

